# Headache and Vomiting day after blastocyst transfer



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi all

I wonder if anyone has any thoughts please...

I had FET on Friday morning (one hatching blast) and Saturday I was so ill. From late morning I had a really really bad headache and was being sick on and off all day, felt faint and dizzy. Do you think that it could be anything to do with my little frostie? Could it have been a possible implantation result? I felt like this when I was pregnant with my DS about 4 dpt (he was a 3 day embryo) so with this one being a 6 day and feeling like this a day after transfer - could it be a good thing?

I was fine on Sunday morning but by about lunchtime was feeling sick again but was not actually sick. Then today, I have felt quite faint and sicky with some slight aching in my lower groin.

Any ideas or experiences?

Many thanks

Mandellen xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Mandellen

I'm sorry - I have no idea if this could be symptoms  . Hopefully you'll get some responses here.

I must say though -     that its a good sign if it happened before 

I hope you feel better soon and keep in touch with your clinic about it hun  

Emma x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Mandellen

Are you feeling any better?

Emma


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I've moved your post to here hun.

Hopefully you'll get some replies  

Emma


----------



## MamaOf3 (Mar 18, 2008)

I do hope the little embys are taking their place like they should. We will hopefully be doing FET with Reprofit soon as well. Keep us posted!  Liz


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I hope u are feeling better?


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Read your news, so happy for you


----------

